# Impressed With Bathys



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Must admit to being seriously impressed with the Auto 100 fathom I got today. One of the clearest dials I've seen, sits very nicely on the wrist although quite large. Takes a bit of getting used to not having a bezel but it def. works on this watch. Very good quality deployment and rubber straps with it in the waterproof case. All in all great package and one I'll def. not flip.

Alasdair


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

I completely agree with you, Alas.

I have a 100 Fathom quartz with the titanium caseback. It is a favorite. As you say, the dial is very readable, and the lume is excellent for night-reading. Like you, I'll not be "flipping" mine. The problem is that now I'm lusting after one of the new models with the mother of pearl dial, possibly also gold PVD'd. Unfortunately, I'd have to raise my upper limit for watch purchase costs to get one.

Enjoy in good health! You won't regret the purchase.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't rub it in!

I'm still (impatiently) waiting for mine - it's amazing how long some deliveries can take with UPS/Parcelforce working together!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

It is worth the wait. Doesn't make you feel any better though









Alasdair


----------

